# Question about hookin my amp up?



## Guest (Dec 25, 2002)

Ok, Iam goin to be gettin an 03 Spec V soon with the rockford fosgate system. I also have a rockford fosgate power punch 1000 watt amp with two 10" visonik subs. The only way to hook the amp up is with RCA's. It doesnt have an input just for wires coming directly from the rear speakers like my old kenwood did. Now I know I can get a converter that converts the speaker wires to RCA's or I can get a new head unit, which I would rather not do. My question is, is there already RCA's coming back from the stock head unit for the sub thats already in their that I could just unhook and use for my amp? Or am I gonna have to get a converter, because I know that RCA's sound quite a bit clearer when they are hooked up directly to the head unit. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks all, Shawn.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2002)

maybe, my friends se-r did but then again it might have been a new deck but looked kind of stock to me, but if all goes to hell just go and buy a good solid deck from kenwood or something, i hear good things from pioneer 6400 series, but i wouldn't know, i am happy i just got my 7in panasonic for christmas, i am gonna install it tommorrow. Aight man peace.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

No factory deck has rca outputs. None, zero, zilch...end of story. Just buy yourself a nice aftermarket cd player and be done with it. The dash kits for that car look pretty good.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2002)

like I said I never knew if it was stock or not, but it kind of looked like it, how could I know about stock decks, I never had a new car in my life, all my 4 used cars have had aftermarket decks so i wouldn't know, all the people I know that have factory decks won't put a new system in their car in any possible way but not tryin to start anything, but it kind of felt like you were dissing me or even getting all salty because I said that anyways peace


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

sorry 'bout that...didn't mean to come across salty (I'm more of a pepper guy anyway...lol). I didn't mean to offend you...just wanted to state that no factory deck has rca outputs...that's all


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2003)

its all good man, i was just sayin that i never have had a factory deck in any car of mine, if i did then i would change it out as fast as i could, but i talked with my friend, it is an older used kenwood deck with a aftermarket cd changer he put in, but you didn't offend me much but it kind of sounded like it but we are all one family(the sentra family) so we shouldn't be fighting at all. Peace man


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2003)

Thats what I thought, but wasnt sure, thanks for the help! Peace


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

i'd say replace the head unit regardless, sounds like you have an ok setup going there, many people have keep their stock headunit and converted the rear speaker outputs into RCA's using a line out converter, but your likely to keep some engine noise off of that. I like Pioneer and Kenwood, but me and my family have always stayed with Pioneer if your going small market for average use


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2003)

lets just call it a day with a 7 inch lcd in dash dvd player from panasonic that is top of the line, then you will really be happy and you can get some chicks with it, but if you have a chick then this does apply to you but get it anyway, a lot more fun than you can think, I got my ps2 hooked up to it and it's fun playing games on lunch. peace man


----------

